# AKC black lab male



## Greenhead (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a 4 1/2 month old black lab male for sale. He is utd on shots and wormer. He is a good dog, very smart and trainable. I have been training him and he is really good with basic obedience. He sits, stays, heels, kennels and lays down on command. He sit's to a whistle and comes to whistles. He loves to retrieve. Come take a look. Asking $350 obo. Text or call at 435 225 6176


----------

